# Doors dont lock with key or inside switch



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

There is a problem with the central locking system on my 95max GLE. When locking with the key (no fob), the lock will not actuate central locking. Likewise, when using the inside switch the drivers side does not lock. The lock button on the door does make a sound that implies all are being locked but the door is actually not locked from the outside. The drivers side actuator has just been replaced. The individual who replaced the actuator indicated the arm that goes between the keylock and the door handle is significantly worn. I did not find any other threads like this. Anybody have a clue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The worn arm may be the problem. If the arm was significantly worn, then why wasn't it replaced?


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

The repair was specifically for the actuator alone as it was believed to be the problem that was preventing locking (as it was working until just about 2 weeks ago and then failed completely). The individual doing that repair, had more experience with the actuator and also better agility than myself to get at the lower portion of the door. It was not until the actuator was replaced was it determined that the arm was significantly worn. And it does not appear that the arm/lever part is available from anyplace else other than the dealer.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, the door knob lock rod assembly has been replaced - PN 80511 in this pic, 805 Front Door Lock & Handle :: Body Side & Rear :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Maxima Parts (A32B) 1995-1999 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com 

but it still does not lock. time to become more familiar I guess.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Still have the same problem. The door does not lock from the key, lock knob or the switch. OTher doors lock fine. I guess its the latch itself. Anybody got one for a drivers door they would be willing to part with? I know the alarm is getting set bc when you try to open the door, it goes off.


----------

